# Space marine "Bloody Fists" (pic heavy)



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi all, This is my space marine chapter that I'm currently working on finishing painting. After a couple dozen repainted figure schemes I finally figured out what I liked and how I was going to do them. I really liked the story behind the crimson fists and like the idea of the red hand on all the figures. I also had the skull design painted on some of the helmets of figures I had painted a year ago. I wanted to keep both Ideas but didn't want to call them crimson fists and get yelled at for not painting them how they should be painted.

Fluff: 
I decided that my chapter is a renegade space pirate chapter led by Commander "Bloody Fists" for the hundreds of men he's slain with his own hands and all the treacherous things he did to get to where he is now. Initiates to the chapter show their loyalty to the chapter by painting their left fist as homage to Chapter Master "Bloody Fists", and veterans who have proven their loyalty get to paint their right hand red. The skull on the face is to represent that they are pirates just as the pirates of "ancient times" flew their jolly rogers and whatnot on the boats they used. The chapter has no home base and instead is a space fleet chapter that use stolen ships and space hulks. The companys are mainly all troop heavy with tac squads, scouts, devs, dreadnoughts, and assault squads mostly. They don't have much for tanks and favor the use of drop pods and deep striking. Eventually I might add is some chaos soldiers down the line and switch them to choas because they are not a "goody goody" and are on their way to being excommunicate traitors. 
:End Fluff

I know some of you might think space marine pirates is stupid but I'm not good at fluff and its all I could think of. So please don't throw rocks at me  Time now for some pictures. They're not the greatest paint jobs by any means but I'm slowly getting better and experimenting as I go along. 

Any crits & comments welcome. 

Also I have yet to model Chapter Master "Bloody Fists" but he's on the to do list. 


























































































WIP
1st Company master. 

















Shoulder Logo









Guy from Battle for Macragge/ Chapter scientist









I'll get a group shot of the troops when they're all painted.


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking good, a little too crimson fist IMO though


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks, I'm ok with it though. I really like the look of the crimson fists. I just didn't want to paint them exactly like the crimson fists so I didn't feel right calling them the crimson fists.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice touch with the 'skull' faces on the helmets.

Im not sure _live free_ is a suitable thing on a SM, they possibly have the most confined controlled lives in the 40k universe. lol.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the skulls in particular, and your chapter master looks very good.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

vash-
Yeah I was in pirate saying thought mode when I painted Live Free on the banner. I might change it cause like you said it doesn't make much sense for space marines. Maybe I'll put "DO OR DIE" on the back feels a bit piratey too. 

Thanks, yea I couldn't paint over the skulls that I already had painted on some of them. It just makes their helmet stand out so nicely from all the bulk around it. 

update of the tactical squads:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks great! Clean Color scheme and I really like the logo.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks. I was afraid to do the logos at first but I just painted a big red rectangle on each shoulder and then just painted the black lines in place. 

Once I get the last bit of figures painted I'll post them up. I have 4 more vet. sargs, a couple of HQ figs and a scout sqaud out of my originals and then the figures from the black reach set to paint. It might be awhile (it took me almost 2 months when I had spare time to paint all these tact squad guys)


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well if they are pirates are they renegades? Because if so the phrase "live free" is appropriate as in the story section of the chaos codex it describes how marines go renegade often because they feel they have sacrificed enough for humanity's good and want to serve their own ends, and thus choose freedom.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Definately a cool concept man. One thing is for sure, the helmets are awesome! I'm diggin the smoothness of the shoulder pad logos too! One thing I can suggest is to watch the thickness of your paint. It's an important step! The fluff is cool, and sounds much like the Red Corsairs of the Chaos Marines. So are ya loyal or renegade


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

They're a loyal chapter at the moment but only because I don't have the chaos codex. I have a chaos terminator lord coming in the mail that I'm gonna convert to be chapter master "bloody fists". Once I get him done I might pick up some choas troops and begin their path to the side of chaos.

Horusreborn- thanks, yea I started watering down my paints recently but I'm still trying to figure out the white. I just can't get a good smooth cover without it looking blothcy. I gotta figure it out before I start painting my stormtroopers for my vader's fist army.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

tat2artst said:


> Horusreborn- thanks, yea I started watering down my paints recently but I'm still trying to figure out the white. I just can't get a good smooth cover without it looking blothcy. I gotta figure it out before I start painting my stormtroopers for my vader's fist army.


try starting at gray and work up to white


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

yea I was either gonna try priming them gray and doing it that way or prime them white, wash with badab black or whatever its called and then touch up the armor with the white again. 

I'll definitely try putting gray on the next batch of figures helmets before I paint the skull design to see how it works out.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*2 new figs and a diff painting style attempt*

I had time to paint 2 more figures this morning and I tried a little different approach than with the previous batch. On the other figures I just based them chaos black then did 1 coat of ultramarine blue on the armor trying not to go over the little creases and whatnot on them and then just detailed and drybushed the gun, silver parts, head and purity seals. This time I did it a bit different. Once again they were based chaos black but I did 1 coat of royal blue on the armor and did all the other base color bits (scorched brown on the head, holster, etc...) Then I did a wash with the badab black. After that I drybrushed ultramarine blue onto the armor to give it a beaten worn look. I did the other details as before. 

Pics


































































































What do you guys think? Better looking than the other ones? Any suggestions to improve? Thanks for all your great comments so far.

-almost forgot, the chainsword says "vita brevis" which is latin for "life is short"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The darker armour looks much better in my opinion

These are some nice models, i really like your conversions.

Keep it up!


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks, I liked how they turned out too. I plan on finishing the rest of the models this way. 

I'm most pleased with how the heads turned out on these 2. Its the first time I tried the gray "shaved head" look on them. All the previous ones I did I just painted the whole head flesh and never thought to put hair on them. 

The models don't look as bad in person as in the pics. For some reason the flash on the camera really made the drybrushing really stand out. In person you can't see all that with your eye. 

I'll have to take some pics of all the converted marines I have.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The darker armour looks better, colourwise, but worse paintwise. Drybrushing gives a dirty appearance that doesn't look right on a model unless it is fully what you are going for. I would try for the darker colour using the first method you used. Also, mold lines ruin the work you have done no matter how good so you should really take the time to remove them.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree that in the pics the drybrushing really does look worse than the nice smooth one but it doesn't look that obvious to the eye when looking at the model. I do kinda like the grittiness look of it honestly. 

I'm definitely gonna stick with the royal blue color with ultramarine highlight. It looks way better than the solid ultramarine ones. 

The mold lines bother me a bit too but at the time I was too lazy to bother sanding them down after I already had them basecoated. I'm taking more time and care to sand down the mold lines on the newer figures I've assembled. These ones were all put together about a year ago and then they sat in a box until 2 months ago when I decided to give another go at finishing them completely.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

any thing ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Darker blue defintely, gives the model more depth and looks so much more badass! I love the stubble on the heads. Something I've wanted to be able to do for ages! Any chance of you doing a tut so we can all learn from it?


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> any thing ?


Sorry about not having anything new in awhile, I've been lazy/not enough time to work on anything but hopefully I'll be getting some stuff done in the next week or so. I have a can of the armypainter's quickshade coming in the mail to help improve my miniatures look. I will post pics up soon when I get some done. 




Jacobite said:


> The Darker blue defintely, gives the model more depth and looks so much more badass! I love the stubble on the heads. Something I've wanted to be able to do for ages! Any chance of you doing a tut so we can all learn from it?


Thanks! I sent you a message about the hair (I forgot about the wash part) but just incase anyone else is interested: 

Step 1- I started the head with scorched brown covering the head completely except for the mechanics around/attached to the head. 
Step 2- Begin drybrushing mixes of scorched brown and bestial brown until the final layer of bestial brown. 
Step 3- Wash with badab black or any wash of choice then touch up highlights again with bestial brown
Step 4- Highlights with bestial brown mixed with bleached bone until final layer of bleached bone. 
Step 5- Stuble hair use codex gray and drybrush lightly in areas were a real head would show shaved stuble. You can do the same for the chin for 5 o'clock shadow. 

I'm pretty sure thats how I did it, Its been like 2 months since I painted those 2 figures


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*Progress update*

I finally had some time and energy to get some more stuff done with the figures. I only have about 8 figures left to finish out of my original mass of figures then its off to the next bunch of figures I've managed to amass since then. 

The army painter quickshade came in the mail so I've been messing around with that. I got the dark and strong tone. From my experience so far using it I can say that if you're sick of having unpainted figures and lack the motivation, time, and dedication to paint a highly detailed army then this is great but if you want it to actually look good and be evenly shaded this is not for you. The quickshade likes to pool on the inside of the marines legs and leaves a big black streak down the entire inside of the leg. Not too pretty when you look at it close. Like I said though if you have little time or no painting skills its great, slap on some basic color and dip and they look fairly good from afar. If you were playing a game of 40k you wouldn't really be looking at the figure from 2 inches away anyway.

The only other thing thats really bothering me about the quickshade right now is spraying a matte varnish over it doesn't dull out the gloss and make it look painted, for some reason now all the figures I sprayed look dusty but the dust won't come off (you'll be able to see it in the pics below) I have no idea why its doing this so any ideas would be appreciated.

On another note I changed all the bases on the figures and painted them to look like city rubble instead of mud and grass. I think its better this way. 

Any crits, comments, questions welcomed. 

Heres the pics:









































































I'll throw in some pics of sketches I did today for my ork army character conversion I'm gonna be working on sometime soon once the parts come in the mail. 
Not sure which one I like more. My plans so far with my ork army are to give them all urban camo so I figured Snake eater from mgs3 might fit in better with the theme rather than solid snake, but I like em both. I might use him as boss snikrot in a game. Your thoughts on which one you like would be appreciated. 


















thanks for looking


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I definatley think the quick shade is a bad idea. I think it takes away from the really good looking models you've got there.

The sketch is awesome too!

Reaper


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I thinks once I finish with the 8 I have I'm gonna work more with washes even though it takes me longer to paint that way. The quickshade is working out pretty well on the orks though. I'll post some pics up with shots of before dipping and after and I'll try to remember to get one of the space marine too.
I can't stand how glossy they are after they're dipped too so the not being able to matte spray without them looking dusty really ruins them too.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The bases looks better indeed, good choice

Did you shake your varnish spray _really good_ befor you used it? That can have been the thing that dusted the models. Old/Cold/badly shaken varnishes can totally rape models:cray:
My only real advice here is to "test varnish" one model and see the results on him before you go ahead on all others, thats the way I do it


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> The bases looks better indeed, good choice
> 
> Did you shake your varnish spray _really good_ befor you used it? That can have been the thing that dusted the models. Old/Cold/badly shaken varnishes can totally rape models:cray:
> My only real advice here is to "test varnish" one model and see the results on him before you go ahead on all others, thats the way I do it


Thanks I think they contrast better than the brown mudd 

I shook the spray a little but probably not enough. Also it was the army painter brand and its the first time I ever used their spray. I usually use FolkArt's matte varnish or Testors. I sprayed 2 other models with the varnish I usually use and they didn't turn out as dusty looking as the army painter's spray did. I'll definitely give them a good long shaking and do a test spray on 1 model before next time.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

possibly the dip is reacting with the varnish id paint a peice of plastic or some thing with your colour scheme and dip then varnish and see if its still reacting.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*update*

So I went to the hobby store last night to go pick up some more matte varnish cause the one brand I like I was out of. I just got done spraying my 2 test orks that I dipped awhile ago and success no dusty looking models! For anyone else who might want to dip but don't want shiny models go buy some Model Master Lacquer Overcoat Lusterless (Flat) if you're gonna spray them because thats the only matte varnish that has not made them look dusty so far. 

Heres the pics of before and after the spray.

Dipped and glossy:



















After the flat lacquer:



















And heres one of my assault marines after the dip and before the matte spray:










I'm starting to like the idea of leaving the marines shiny it sucks that I already sprayed the previous 30 figures out of frustration so now if I want them shiny I'm gonna have to go get some new tact squads. This is a bad hobby for me I's so indecisive lol 
The only thing that I don't like about them being shiny would be the flesh heads but I bought some flat overcoat that you paint on with a brush so I'm gonna try that out as see if it gets rid of the shiny on the heads. I'll take some pics when I get around to it. 
Also I just got my ork parts in the mail for the solid snerk conversion so I'll be working on that pretty soon and posting pics

as always c&c welcome thanks for looking


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*Snerk 'eeter*

I don't want to start a million new threads for all my various crap so I figured I'd just throw my orks in with this thread. Heres the pre-assembly beginning of snerk 'eeter. I'm gonna make him more towards the mgs3 version than the mgs2 one, after looking at all the nob parts in the box it'll be an easier conversion than the solid snake one would be. 

So heres 2 posings not sure which one I like better but I'm gonna remove the big choppa and replace it with a knife so try to image it without the big choppa

this is more of a sneaking toward you with a knife gonna cut your throat pose:








this is the shooting pose: 









which one do you guys like better? or if neither what would you suggest?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

tat2artst said:


> I don't want to start a million new threads for all my various crap so I figured I'd just throw my orks in with this thread. Heres the pre-assembly beginning of snerk 'eeter. I'm gonna make him more towards the mgs3 version than the mgs2 one, after looking at all the nob parts in the box it'll be an easier conversion than the solid snake one would be.
> 
> So heres 2 posings not sure which one I like better but I'm gonna remove the big choppa and replace it with a knife so try to image it without the big choppa
> 
> ...


I love all of your models but I have one question...what the hell is that on the ork's head and over their left shoulder?


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> I love all of your models but I have one question...what the hell is that on the ork's head and over their left shoulder?


Thanks 

Its sticky tac on the ork. I use it to hold it together temp while I figure out what I want to do with it. I just put the little bit on his head to make a bandana since its snake cause he can't be without it. Its not gonna be on there once I glue him together and start gs it up.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*wip*

I haven't gotten much painted. I have 3 assault marines almost finished but it just feels like it takes forever when I start painting the next color on them so I took a break from them to start building some new models. I started on my chapter master and a sterngaurd/killteam theres also 1 lone marine because he had a funny pose. 

Heres some pics:

Chapter master. I know he has chaos armor, against the laws of being a space marine. I was thinking maybe he took it as a trophy from the first or hardest chaos warlord he fought. I'm planning on maybe throwing a crapload of purity seals on it so that way I could say the purity seals are whats keeping the armor from corrupting his mind and body to chaos for the time being. 










Sterngaurd vets/ Killteam

WIP overlook the mold lines and such, I haven't gotten to cutting them off yet. Heres 3 of the 5 vets. I want to make them all armed to the teeth and full of pouches/grenades. I'm trying to make them look like they get thrown in behind enemy lines for a long time and have to make do with what they have so they're all stocked up beforehand.

First ones the leader










The guy on the left I was thinking demolitions type with tons of grenades and meltabomb strapped to him. The guy on the right is the tech/hacker type guy. I'm gonna give him the apothecary backpack and fill it up with gadgets. The whole squad just counts as marines with bolters and boltpistols except one who has a flamer but I want to make them have their own personal looks to them. 










And finally my lone marine. I saw this pose on a motivational poster awhile ago and thought it was funny as hell so I had to include him in my army









"please don't roll a 1!"

thanks for reading and looking


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it, the vets in particular. You could maybe add some equpitment to a few of their bases (the kneeling one perhaps) to help the theme of hardened veterans. The plasma gunner is a funny one, I alwasy enjoy seeing that pose

Regards

Reaper


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I like it, the vets in particular. You could maybe add some equpitment to a few of their bases (the kneeling one perhaps) to help the theme of hardened veterans. The plasma gunner is a funny one, I alwasy enjoy seeing that pose
> 
> Regards
> 
> Reaper


thanks, yea I'll definitely be adding more stuff to them they are nowhere near ready for priming yet. 
I think everyone should have the plasma gunner guy in their armies its one of the funniest miniatures I've seen


----------

